# Anyone know the age of this model



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

Saw this on Craiglist, anyone know the age of it?

https://worcester.craigslist.org/for/5386491676.html


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

My guess would be 53 years old. 



> this machine is 53 years old and still running great


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:iagree: Sure looks about right.

It's had a hard life. No carb cover / heater box to keep ice and snow off the throttle and choke linkage. The starter handle is hanging loose and the left chain is broken and about to fall off and that's just from a casual look at the photos.


----------



## Eyeboltman (Dec 16, 2013)

Cool it's in my area . I would think he is right . Only guys like us want it !!!!


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Not sure but I would say about 53 yrs old


----------



## Brother Al (Nov 12, 2015)

Yup 1956-1964 Early Design Bob-caT... pretty rare find. So Close to me... my wife would kill me. Gonna snag that picture while I can.


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

You guy busted me. Should have worded my question better. I was looking for confirmation that it really was 53 years old. Never seen a Bob caT that looked like that, and was that old. 

Too far from me to aquire.


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

For whatever the reason, early Bobcats w/the T-handle have been popping up a lot this fall on Craigslist listings in New England. 

Here's an interesting one whereby the discharge chute on this particular early Bobcat goes throws in both directions - I had never seen one like this before.

As for the seller, he's been at it for months now w/this listing and he won't budge on price. Thus, that's why it is still around. The seller is located south of Boston in the Brockton/Easton area , which is basically in between Boston and Providence - Route 24 South.... 

Link: http://southcoast.craigslist.org/for/5336850011.html


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

toroused said:


> For whatever the reason, early Bobcats w/the T-handle have been popping up a lot this fall on Craigslist listings in New England.
> 
> Here's an interesting one whereby the discharge chute on this particular early Bobcat goes throws in both directions - I had never seen one like this before.
> 
> ...


Never seen one like that before. I snagged the photo from the Craigslist Ad so it won't be gone when the ad is removed.


----------



## Brother Al (Nov 12, 2015)

Same here... never seen this dual set-up... pic will be posted in the thread. There are still quite a few out there, tucked away in sheds, garages, & and barns... unlike most of their competitors, these things were made out of quality steel and aluminum, so they didnt rot away.


----------



## Brother Al (Nov 12, 2015)

I take it back... apparently this is one of the original production Bob-caTs... I had never noticed it as being a dual chute design. I had thought the blueprint indicated positions, but the Patent blueprint actually shows it being a dual chute design shown on this model...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Never seen " . . . " what ??

Two stage bob-cats and bear-cats are not that uncommon. We even have a sub forum devoted to them.

$150 . . . they sell for much less around here and usually they are running. If he doesn't even want to try and start it he can keep it or wait till $25 is looking good for it.

$75 Toro/BobCat Snow blowers


"Dual chute", are you saying two stage ??


----------



## Brother Al (Nov 12, 2015)

LOL...All Bob-caTs and their lineage are Two Stage machines... Thats not what we are talking about... look at the actual snow chute... it has two opposing chute outlets... left and right... the patent shows there is a chute flap actuation to select sides. This second machine in this thread has this feature, meaning it is an early machine. Id never realized this in the Patent layout... and believed it to simply be a left to right actuation indication on the blueprint. Ive seen probably well over 100 Bob-caTs, but never saw this feature, meaning Id never truely seen a very early production Bob-caT. Ive seen plenty of the early "T" handle machines, but have never seen this chute. Look at the Patent picture in my thread and you will see what I realized.


----------

